# The $200 box



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

This box is like one I saw on some ones web business for $200. The box is 7 by 5 by 2 1/2. I used walnut for the box and cherry and maple for the lid.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Another nice box John! Did you use flocking to line the inside?

All of my boxes cost over $200.... (to make that is :sarcastic::jester


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

I lined it because I have a craft store close by and the glued backed felt is cheap.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

TB-1 Here is the site nice boxes very expensive.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks for that site John. I bookmarked it for inspiration reference on future boxes


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice box John.

I made a $750 plant stand a couple years ago.
Wife wanted a plant stand, I had to buy some tools to make it.


----------



## Mt-Pockets (Sep 9, 2009)

I like it... Excellent Job... 






vikingcraftsman said:


> This box is like one I saw on some ones web business for $200. The box is 7 by 5 by 2 1/2. I used walnut for the box and cherry and maple for the lid.



Now that's just too Funny.... I like your style as well..

Been there .... done that....


AxlMyk said:


> Nice box John.
> 
> I made a $750 plant stand a couple years ago.
> Wife wanted a plant stand, I had to buy some tools to make it.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

I like it too, 
I have another box to make its gonna take me a bit though..
one project at a time...


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

So John it's like this. 200.00 for a box. Doing a magnificent job making one yourself priceless. Great work like the contrasts of wood. Really some nice dovetails.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice job on the box. I like the use of the different contrasting woods. I plan on doing something similar but have been thinking of using maple on the sides with through dovetail joints so there is more of a contrast to the dovetail joint or I guess the box joint to if you choose either one I think it may look ok.

Thanks for sharing I will definetly be doing something similar.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Dan check out the site I posted you will get a lot of ideas.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks Glenmore, will be making a couple more with different woods.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Mike I never thought to add up the price of tools I used. The planer to smooth out the lid after glue up. The table saw to cut pieces to size. Two routers plus a table. Two sanders.The dove tail jeg.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks Dennis


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Glad you liked it Rick.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice work John! You have got box making down to a science  Thanks for the book list also! I'm going to pick up a couple of those titles next time I am in town.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

This fall my son and I made my wife a ~$4k cutting board. I'm sure glad that Uni, router, lift and fence are now amortized! 

I strive to write off each tool doing the first project for my bride. That way *she* has all of the expensive stuff!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good job John!! One of these days I will get around to making my first box!


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Deb glad you like the box. I use box making to keep up the skills. You have to be dead acurate with some thing this small. Even little problems show up huge. Timothy Lydgate Boxes Check out this site these boxes are great. I have made a few over the years.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Ok Jim I can see I am taking to long to pay off the tools. Each project I do I devide the cost for the tools away from the number of projects done. After a couple of years the tools make a profet in my mind not in my wallet.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Jerry don't wait till some one else makes the big box for you. Remember each day is a gift.


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Very nice box John... it's priceless.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

John it appears Timothy Lydgate and I have something in common, making single boxes out of several kinds of wood. The spouse's tool chest is going to get a black locust treatment on the lid somewhere. That will make walnut, spalted maple, black locust, zebra wood and of course MDF and fir ply, but I'm not counting those


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Deb I hope we are going to see pictures of this lid.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks Eric Just think what a nice long boat I could build if I could afford the wood. They don't allow piliging around here.


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

You could always try plundering


----------



## PlayasTeo (Nov 14, 2009)

Very nice box John ,is the top laminated? or one piece wood...I like the contrasting effect 
Teo


----------

